# Morrisons own brand, came up straight away and pink!



## Abc1239

I don't it with 4th morning urine so not that strong but I was busting! Seems the tests have changed the window is slimmer and it's different when working (if that makes sense lol) saving the other test for fmu tomorrow, what do you think?


----------



## HLx

Looks pink to me! I'd say early bfp :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like a BFP :)


----------



## Abc1239

Hate waiting will update in the morning, I'm not sure on the sensitivity maybe 15-25


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see it, good luck x


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck


----------



## Abc1239

Caved and took a CB don't think I can see anything


----------



## Abc1239

Negitive today on CBD


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## mumof1+1

CB digi aren’t as sensitive. Don’t rule it out just yet x


----------



## Pookied8476

Them tests take ages to pick up


----------



## Abc1239

I got some one step early tests online because I used them for my first pregnancy and they picked it up. So for 3 days I have faint lines they come up straight away again and it's hard to see in the picture but they are thick and pink just fainter. I've ordered early detection CB multipack but they won't be here until tomorrow eve surely I can't still be getting faint lines!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that you get some answers soon <3


----------



## Abc1239

Gave in and done my last one of these! Urine held for only 1 hour lines pink, I have booked to see the doctor at the end of the week.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## Abc1239

Oh and these pictures were taken at 3 minutes


----------



## HLx

That is definitely a positive!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:bfp::)


----------



## Abc1239

Bevziibubble said:


> I see it!

I've had line eye a few times lol but I'm getting faint pink lines and it's so stressful! No AF since July and no spotting since all these faint positives a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully the pink lines will start getting darker. 
Fingers crossed for your doctor appointment and I hope that you get some answers <3


----------



## Abc1239

Bevziibubble said:


> Hopefully the pink lines will start getting darker.
> Fingers crossed for your doctor appointment and I hope that you get some answers <3

Thank you! I have some CB tests coming tomorrow and hopefully my doctor can help! Midwife gave me her mobile number last week incase they are a true positive


----------



## Abc1239

Positives! Dark and straight away.thank you for all your advise won't let me upload the pics but positive CBD as well


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay congratulations!


----------



## Abc1239

It's letting me now!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:happydance:


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## Abc1239

Thank yous O:) I'm calling the midwife tomorrow as I've spoken to her about the faint tests last week. I think it could be because I wake up to pee a few times a night so my urine is diluted. But today I was determined lol held my urine from 10am until 4pm when the tests arrived. Was dancing around on the school run busting!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lol, you did very well holding it for that long!


----------



## Abc1239

Bevziibubble said:


> Lol, you did very well holding it for that long!

I'm normally the worst for needing to pee lol, but I just had enough of faint lines. Worth the discomfort in the end :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

It was! :)


----------



## josephine3

Congrats!!


----------

